
Google AI Challenge Winner Post-Mortem - phreeza
http://quotenil.com/Planet-Wars-Post-Mortem.html
======
unwantedLetters
Postmortem of the previous winner:
<http://a1k0n.net/blah/archives/2010/03/index.html>

Shocking how similarly they begin. Is something going on here of which I am
not aware? Why do they both start so similarly?

~~~
phreeza
Its a tribute, as he states in the first sentence that is his own. And links
to a1k0n's post.

~~~
unwantedLetters
Oh wow. I missed that completely. Thanks for pointing it out.

